# Type me! INFP, INTP, ENFP, ISFP.. WHAT AM I?



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

_*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

*I don't completely relate to any type. I can find things that I relate to in every type. With ENFP, I don't seem extroverted enough (I'm extremely reclusive). With INTP, I started to notice I was a bit more sensitive and /feeling/ than others of this type. INFP and ISFP, I relate to both a lot, but I can't tell which. I know I am an overly sensitive person so I think that points to both of these types. I don't seem to be a nice enough person to be an INFP, and I never considered myself to be a S type. :/*

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

*I want to be loved. Honestly and truly loved for who I am. Or I want to be left alone. I hate how judgmental people are and how harsh they are towards everyone else. I am a generally nice person, though I do have my moments I snap at others when they disappoint me or don't meet my expectations. So when people are just generally rude or mean to me, I can't stand it! I don't really have any friends other than my family, and even they make me feel really shitty at times. I just want someone who loves me for all of me, all my quirks. Doesn't make me feel bad for who I am.*

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

*This is probably the hardest question.. I left it until the end. I don't know what my finest is. My finest might have been after doing an amazing pastel painting of a lilly. Most beautiful piece of work I had ever made. Maybe, it could have been while programming and really useful program. I find when I am completely immersed in my work I am at my finest.. Perhaps.. Maybe my finest is when I am just laying down in the sun, absorbing everything, the warmth, the sounds... Its hard to say.*

4) What makes you feel inferior?

*Being around other people makes me feel inferior. My spoken communication skills aren't that great. I often say the wrong thing and look like a fool. People just generally don't like me very much, and when I'm in a group I feel so inferior compared to the other people talking. I know I am fairly successful intelligence wise, but socially I am a failure and it makes me feel horrible to know. *

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
*
When I make a decision I usually base it on how it will affect me. Will it make me feel good, will it have positive benefits? I often focus on the present, but if a issue is very important I will look at how it will affect me in the future. I often make poor decisions by basing them on the present. Smoke some weed, eat a bunch of fatty food, just to satisfy myself short term. If someone incorporates other people I try to think about them, but I really base it on myself. For example, a guy asked me on a date, I agree but then later decide that I will rain check and never go on a date. Though, I know it could be great for me to go out with this guy in the long term, maybe we will be a great match, the short term thought of having to put in so much effort and go outside of my comfort zone make me change what I am going to do. I know rain checks will hurt the guys feelings, but my comfort is more important. *

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

*I honestly haven't worked on that many projects. The biggest projects I have done were in art and when doing those my main emphasis is making things look good. I want my art to be visually appealing, I've had projects that give me mental orgasms by how beautiful they are (haha, I kid). I work making subs, and when I work there I make sure the subs are visually appealing. I am very particular with putting everything on the sub in proper order and dealing with it specifically so it looks as great as the images we advertise. If it is a group project I work on making sure everything gets done, because most people I've worked with are very incompetent and focus on the wrong, insignificant things. *

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

*This is a hard question, I don't have a lot of fun usually. I guess a time I can remember having a lot of fun was when I was a child, I went to Ontario Place, an amusement/water park, and I had a blast playing with my family. There was bumperboats, a really fun water version of bumpercars. I remember my mom laughed so hard playing that, she adored it. There were also many waterslides, I remember we stayed late in the afternoon, after everyone had left, running up the metal staircases to the top of the slides. Laughing and screaming all the way down. We were dripping wet and cold from the slide but we didn't care because we knew we would have a great time sliding down again. I remember how the sun looked as it was setting as we climbed up the slide. I remember some slides went underground and you would simply be submerged in darkness during those areas, it was a blast. *

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
*
When learning something new I usually try and explain it to myself so it makes sense logically. I have been a chemistry student in the past and I would examine the concepts and look at them linearly until they completely made logical sense to me. Memorization was never my strong suit, in one ear, out the other. I have never really had to learn anything that could be done hands on except for art and work. So those obviously were just simply hands on learning, which I guess I am fairly good at. *

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
*
I am not an organized person. I'm kind of a slob. I'm the type of person who drops something and never remembers to pick it up again. My room is a utter mess. I have the ability to clean something perfectly, but I never have the drive or want to clean. I need to be forced into cleaning (or be super baked) to actually get things clean. I generally know where all my shit is, but it isn't organized. I can keep important things organized though, such as notebooks and projects. I am fairly good at organizing other things like bins at work or cupboards filled with containers. I don't /like/ organizing these things, but outside of my own space--my room, my computer, my home-- disorder bothers me a bit. *

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

*New ideas? No such thing. If I hear new ideas from people they need to make logical sense with what I already know. If a new idea pops in my own head then it must make sense with what I already know, the principals behind it connect with the principals I already have in my head. I basically never look for information that supports new ideas unless they are extremely radical and don't make any sense to me (such as in calculus or other obscure subjects).*

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

*I know that there wont be harmony between people. It seems like an impossibility unless the group is very small and very similar. People are just too different for there to be harmony, you need to accept the differences and issues that will show up. So for me, I like to make sure that I follow what I think is proper actions and stand behind what is important to me. I like to be true to myself. *

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

*I find speaking is very hard. I usually think after speaking, if it is just a free flowing conversation. Sometimes when I feel uncomfortable I think a lot before speaking. I often think about things far in advance before starting the conversation, and once the conversation starts I simply talk without thinking about it. I generally prefer group conversations because it gives me an excuse to stop talking and simply think about what is being said and build my own internal ideas on the topic.. while one on one conversations I am forced to take a constant stand on the conversation and I don't have much of an opportunity to think before speaking (unless the other person is the type who talks their head off.. I love these people!).*

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
*
I think that I naturally just jump into action. I am the type who randomly bursts out into song, dance and randomness. For big things like university decisions or if I will break up with my boyfriend, I am /generally/ the type who looks before I leap, but in my normal day I am a jump then look type. 

For me, words are important but actions are more important. If someone says something really great, but their actions go against that then it cancels out their words. What you do is what is important.*

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
*
Gotta be honest here. I totally stay home. I am the queen of making excuses. My favourite show gets all my love and attention, I fall in love with characters. I can't miss the next episode! *

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
*
When I'm stressed out I can become introverted to the max. I completely stop talking and simply think about how shitty I am constantly. I become very, VERY irritable. Little things make me snap and act like a complete bitch. I yell, give up on what I care about easily and I pout. I brood over little things and complain excessively. Once when I was dealing with a particularly abusive relationship, I had given away my cat to my sister after the smallest complaint on her part.. and cats are like my saving grace.*

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

*I can't stand manipulation. I can't stand people being rude and bullying. I can't stand people making all kinds of assumptions about others based simply on rumors or outside voices. I generally put up with everyone though, there are very few people I actually dislike or hate. People who put on big shows to try and appear a certain way get under my skin though.*

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
*
I like talking to people about people, not certain people but people in general. I like talking about how people operate, generalities, psychology like topics. I really like to learn specifics about people, learn about their life, what drives them. I also like talking about specific things that bother me, like existence and the uncomfortableness of reality. I think these came/come from my pot smoking though.*

18) What kind of things do you pay the least attention to in your life

*What do I pay the least attention to?! I pay attention to everything, haha. I probably pay the least attention to how those close to me feel, I probably take their feelings for granted because they seem so solid most of the time. I don't feel like I need to worry about what those close to me are dealing with. Though, there is very few who I feel are close to me. I also pay little attention to my grooming and the cleanliness of where I live. I only groom myself when I go out and see people, because I really could care less what I look like for myself. *

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

*I don't really have close friends anymore... but when I did, they would say I was deep, weird and "bi-polar". My one best friend also said I was a slut. I think the bi-polar and slut parts were very wrong. I am not bi-polar, I just have heightened, extreme emotions. I feel things deeply, but its not a disorder. I feel stable within myself and constant, my constants are just a little bit more extreme than others. I am also not a slut, I may not have all the same constraints on my sexuality that other people may, but I only have sex with people I am in a relationship with and I feel a connection to (or I have just given in to others wishes to avoid conflict). My friends never really knew me very well...*

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*_

Oh god.. This is going to sound pathetic. I'd probably either spend it reading whatever book I'm currently reading, or television show I'm currently watching. If I have motivation, I might draw some pictures or spontaneously paint something, but probably not. I'd most likely just lay around reading/watching tv. I might sit online and research a few psychology related topics or life topics. I'd probably eat delicious food too.


----------



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

How well do you relate to INFJs? You have some INFJ traits like wanting to be loved and dislike manipulation and bullying. Although that can be an INFJ/INFP overlap. I can tell you I am fairly certain you are not INTP, nor are you a sensor. I think you are either INFJ/INFP.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I have yet to look into INFJ's. I never considered myself to be able to me a J considering how messy I am. :/

Why do you say definitely not a sensor.. I thought that myself, but now I'm not so sure. Se/Ni seems likely rather than Ne/Si.. I don't know.


----------



## theorycraft (Feb 27, 2012)

From the way you type it seems like you have quite a good understanding about your personality, values, and where you fit in in the world. You also seem to have desire to examine some of the deeper questions imposed by life such as love and harmony. These are all very intuitive attributes. 

The INFJs I know are messy too. It's not really about organizing your space as much as how you feel towards routine. For example, are you the type that hates deadlines and wish you can just ignore them and work on a project until you feel its done? Or are you the type that stresses the importance of deadlines when it comes to accomplishing tasks?


----------



## saffron (Jan 30, 2011)

I think you're a Fi dom. I'm leaning more towards ISFP since I see more Se than Ne other than the bit you said was pot influenced. ISFP's have Ni as a third function so it's not like they aren't at all intuitive.


----------



## allisreal (Mar 23, 2010)

Yeah, I think you're most definitely an Fi dominant as well. I'm also leaning towards ISFP.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

chwoey said:


> _I don't seem to be a nice enough person to be an INFP, and I never considered myself to be a S type. :/_


Then you don't know many INFPs :tongue:
Fi is subjective and strives for INTERNAL harmony
Fe is more objective and wants EXTERNAL harmony

Kinda like if I'd push someone I don't like off a hill and they'd ask me "are you proud of yourself now?" and I'd say "yes". roud:


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

i would try to type you, but im too lazy to read through all of that.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

choccrunchie said:


> i would try to type you, but im too lazy to read through all of that.


I think I may be an INFP now.. Considering this is exactly how I would respond.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

From now on, if I find anyone who types like me, im going to call them isfp/infp, with the s/n dependent on their avatar as well as aesthetic tendencies.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

The visual arts interest is common among ISFPs. Any other hobbies or interests?


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

ISFP. Character limit blah blah blah.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I also like video games, photography, reading, tv shows, hiking, walking, smoking weeeeed, just sitting around and thinking, dancing, singing... :3

Its hard to decide, ISFP or INFP..


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

chwoey said:


> I also like video games, photography, reading, tv shows, hiking, walking, smoking weeeeed, just sitting around and thinking, dancing, singing... :3
> 
> Its hard to decide, ISFP or INFP..


I would agree with the others here - ISFP sounds likely. And as one P-type to another you may want to go easy on the weed. I quit altogether because I realized I was becoming too passive.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Yeah, I actually have had to quit a few times.. Since all I am doing right now is working (at subway, doesn't take much thought) and waiting for the next semester of school to start I'm okay with the weed smoking.. Figure I'll have to quit after school starts.

Thanks for the input... I'm considering switching schools and going for animation in the fall, I guess that falls into ISFP too.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

chwoey said:


> I also like video games


 - I 


chwoey said:


> photography


 Some S there


chwoey said:


> hiking, walking


 - Se (I would never go hiking by my own will, lol)

Your picture seems S as well


----------



## Inguz (Mar 10, 2012)

chwoey said:


> I also like video games, photography, reading, tv shows, hiking, walking, smoking weeeeed, just sitting around and thinking, dancing, singing... :3
> 
> Its hard to decide, ISFP or INFP..


Try reading a bit on random threads on both of the forums. Made it relatively easy for me as an ISFP.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

I see ISFP.  The fact that you like hiking or whatever physical activities does not say you are a Sensor. Anyway, I see use of Fi+Se in your post. Honestly, to see a likely ISFP is refreshing for me. ^_^


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

I like ISFPs. They're chill and stuff. It's like a tranquility pool built into a violin built into a person.


----------



## jeffbobs (Jan 27, 2012)

theorycraft said:


> How well do you relate to INFJs? You have some INFJ traits like wanting to be loved and dislike manipulation and bullying. Although that can be an INFJ/INFP overlap. I can tell you I am fairly certain you are not INTP, nor are you a sensor. I think you are either INFJ/INFP.


just wanted to mention i have a want for love...well i have love at the moment and am very happy, and i really dislike manipulation and bullying.....


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

*Te (Extroverted Thinking)* (29%) 
your valuation of / adherence to logic of external systems / hierarchies / methods 
*Ti (Introverted Thinking)* (57%) 
your valuation of / adherence to your own internally devised logic/rational 
*Ne (Extroverted Intuition)* (47%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards free association and creating with external stimuli 
*Ni (Introverted Intuition)* (51%) 
your valuation of / tendency towards internal/original free association and creativity 
*Se (Extroverted Sensing)* (44%) 
your valuation of / tendency to fully experience the world unfiltered, in the moment 
*Si (Introverted Sensing)* (43%) 
your valuation of / focus on internal sensations and reliving past moments 
*Fe (Extroverted Feeling)* (36%) 
your valuation of / adherence to external morals, ethics, traditions, customs, groups
*Fi (Introverted Feeling)* (77%) 
your valuation of / adherence to the sanctity of your own feelings / ideals / sentiment 
//////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
based on your results your type is likely - *infp*


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

MBTI 1-o-1
Tests aren't reliable.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I do enjoy reading though, and science and philosophy (philosophy to an extent, I can't read the texts). Aren't those more INFP things?

I also am fairly good at communicating through writing, is this not also an INFP trait? :/

ISFP makes sense, but the cliche sensing aspects don't really fit me. I have always considered myself a fairly deep person, big picture type. ://

"I read that ISFP's have more trouble coming up with abstract ideas, but creating the actual art, which in turn also might be abstract, is never a problem.."

Is this true? Because for me, when doing an art project I have a bitch of a time trying to figure out /what/ to do, what to base it on, what to show.. But doing the actual art comes extremely easily/naturally to me. Perhaps I am an ISFP, though I don't see the S parts myself.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

chwoey said:


> I do enjoy reading though, and science and philosophy (philosophy to an extent, I can't read the texts). Aren't those more INFP things?
> 
> I also am fairly good at communicating through writing, is this not also an INFP trait? :/
> 
> ...


If I'd make a painting or something like that I'd be able to figure it out in seconds and make it really metaphoric or something  (I'm really not good at painting tho, lol).



> ISFP makes sense, but the cliche sensing aspects don't really fit me. I have always considered myself a fairly deep person, big picture type. ://


Ask ISTPs if they are deep XD
No, but there's no such thing as a universal state of "deep".



> I also am fairly good at communicating through writing, is this not also an INFP trait? :/


Not necessarily.
I often appear cocky and stuff in chats and when I write in places like here.

The INFP part is rather to be able to think "let's make a short-story" and we might know the whole plot in a really short time.

I had an assignment once where I needed to write a short-story by hand in the class room,
I was amongst the first to leave... I wrote like 3 pages... (that's a lot for me)

S is the function closest to F
N is closest to T

INFPs can because of that sometimes be quite argumentative etc. while ISFPs are more in tune to the F function (might be ironic since both are Fi doms, but that's the truth)
Generally speaking INFP is like ITFP and ISFP is like IFFP. (if you translate N and S to the function they resemble)

I know/knew an ISFP IRL, really nice person.
She almost fell into tears once when she saw a heated up fight between 2 people.
I at the time wasn't especially disturbed by that fight (more than being a bit stunned) but rather considered it "people being people".
To kinda show a comparison.

Oh and see how I took that story from my past to help you with a comparison? That's Si 
It's not if you got N or S, but rather which one of them you got (Se and Ni or Ne and Si).

But I think the most important question (ironically, lol) which really will make you laugh, but is good in a way is: How would you react if you couldn't shower for a week? (doesn't matter what time of the year etc.)

Something I've learned is that Se is more prone to be focused on how you look, smell etc.
And yeah, there's a bit of gender difference.


> *18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life?*
> showering during the holidays (when no one can see how disgusting my hair is)


 - Said by a female INFP.


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

I can be very argumentative though.. Not as much now that I am older, because I am less comfortable. But when I feel comfortable I can be very argumentitive. Fighting doesn't bother me that much as long as the person isn't being hurtful emotionally.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

chwoey said:


> I can be very argumentative though.. Not as much now that I am older, because I am less comfortable. But when I feel comfortable I can be very argumentitive. Fighting doesn't bother me that much as long as the person isn't being hurtful emotionally.


Well... Both INFPs and ISFPs can be argumentative.
INFPs are just more prone to be argumentative.

I didn't know that ISFP so well tho, but everyone is argumentative to a degree and about something.

But anyways...
It is random ideas vs actual ideas. (meaning brainstorming ideas vs ideas about something that actually exist).
If you were told to paint, what kind of thing would you paint (just interested).


----------



## Jabberbroccoli (Mar 19, 2011)

Looks ENTJ


----------



## Yomotsu Risouka (May 11, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> S is the function closest to F
> N is closest to T
> 
> INFPs can because of that sometimes be quite argumentative etc. while ISFPs are more in tune to the F function (might be ironic since both are Fi doms, but that's the truth)


Huh! I was just theorizing about this a few minutes ago. It's good to know it's actually a known phenomenon.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Staffan said:


> I would agree with the others here - ISFP sounds likely. And as one P-type to another you may want to go easy on the weed. I quit altogether because I realized I was becoming too passive.


P doesn't mean passive. My INTP twin is more aggressive than I am - I know a lot of aggressive so-called "P" types.


----------



## Inure Penumbra (May 13, 2012)

chwoey said:


> I do enjoy reading though, and science and philosophy (philosophy to an extent, I can't read the texts). Aren't those more INFP things?
> 
> I also am fairly good at communicating through writing, is this not also an INFP trait? :/
> 
> ...


oh ISFPs are VERY deep. Fi is the "deep" function. Ne just spouts out random loosely connected ideas.

the fact that you find it difficult to read philosophy texts is more of an ISFP thing. INFPs can read them, but they aren't as interested because the texts dont capture "essence" really.. they are too abstract. INFPs need a tiny bit of application to pin down that "essence" or "core". I believe this abstraction could appeal to ISFPs more because they have something to work on.

i did philosophy for one week before dropping the unit. 2/3s of the lecture gave off an isfp vibe. and i really suck at writing and speaking... but im much better at talking my way out of trouble? o.o i think im just crap at being honest lol.

S types arent bad... (with the exclusion of estp/esfj. estp's are generally unfaithful hedonistic phonies and esfjs are stupid sheep. being biased of course.) they just have bad stereotypes mainly from NTs who've had bad experiences with them irl and choose the internet to vent at. my current closest friend is an istj lol. WE NEVER STOP TALKING  its really great. we get along almost perfectly. sometimes she doesnt know that she's being too enthusiastic about something or she talks too unemotionally or she doesnt know when to stop talking and its a bit embarrassing. but in the end we're all embarrassing in our own ways, and i think we balance out in the perfect amount. she says im too shameless, random, moody, critical, and sensitive which is true. i kind of do inappropriate things in public to see people's reaction as a social experiment. she watches me and laughs, and i like knowing that i can make her laugh  Our functions are the same but in a different order so theres always a really nice conversation flow and connection, but its not like im talking to my clone.

your avatar is very S as well. and i think you've been smoking a little too much pot. 

just wondering, have you ever been referred to as mysterious/intense to the point of being creepy? ive heard that its an INFP/INTJ thing. or do you like radiohead/portishead type music. its been unofficially deemed as universal infp music.

NB. this is not one of my best posts =.= i really feel like you're a healthy isfp but i cant prove it >.< argh.


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> P doesn't mean passive. My INTP twin is more aggressive than I am - I know a lot of aggressive so-called "P" types.


Your misinterpreting me. I meant that P-types seem to like weed more than J-types and that weed can make a person passive.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

chwoey said:


> I do enjoy reading though, and science and philosophy (philosophy to an extent, I can't read the texts). Aren't those more INFP things?
> 
> I also am fairly good at communicating through writing, is this not also an INFP trait? :/
> 
> ...


The cliche aspects of Sensing hardly ever even apply to Sensors. Just thought I'd say that. Sensing is often misunderstood. All those things you mentioned being good at could easily being something an ISFP is good at.


----------



## marzipan01 (Jun 6, 2010)

*@chwoey 
*I'm going with ISFP because ISFPs are incredibly intuitive and have immense inner worlds. The reason I say ISFP is based on the concrete language in your writing style. You give real world examples or seem to be deriving introverted intuitions (i.e. trends based on what you've physically experienced). I see Se-Ni and Fi in your post which translates to ISFP. INFJs use Se-Ni and Fe and INFPs use Si-Ne and Fi. 

Ni is about how this moment (Se) affects the future, is involved with time as a continuous thread. Your writing style, as a result is more focused than an INFP's would be.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

Staffan said:


> Your misinterpreting me. I meant that P-types seem to like weed more than J-types and that weed can make a person passive.


Where's the study that proves this? One of the biggest weed fanatics I know IRL from high school is an ENTJ.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Where's the study that proves this? One of the biggest weed fanatics I know IRL from high school is an ENTJ.


If you can't see this in an 'intuitive' and conceptual way that pot will more likely be liked by a P then there is a high probability that you are a sensor (usually sensors distrust thinking too much like this, I do too, but only if it's doesn't make sense or when it seems irrational, but now it's very obvious). 

Why I think P more likely prefers pot? P have less the need of structure in their life, they are more spontaneous and the need to be doing something 'useful' is less prominent. J's are usually people who plan more and they put more importance into order (what and how depends on N or S)
It's not hard to make the link with weed and which would more likely prefer...

And I find it funny that you gave an example lol... Even 300 examples mean nothing here.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

BeauGarcon said:


> Sorry but if you can't see this in an 'intuitive' and conceptual way that a pot smoker is more likely P last than there is a high probability that you are a sensor (usually sensors distrust thinking too much like this, I do too, but only if it's doesn't make sense or when it seems irrational, but now it's very obvious).
> 
> Why I think a P is more likely a pot smoker? P have less the need of structure in their life, they are more spontaneous and the need to be doing something 'useful' is less prominent. J
> It's not hard to make the link.



I made the connection. I just know it's wrong via my intuition, you dolt. I don't even believe in the P/J pseudopsychology. You're connection is largely not intuition, btw - it's just stereotyping based on silly archetypes. Obviously, anyone has different psychological reasons for taking up pot smoking.


----------



## BeauGarcon (May 11, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I made the connection. I just know it's wrong via my intuition, you dolt. I don't even believe in the P/J pseudopsychology. You're connection is largely not intuition, btw - it's just stereotyping based on silly archetypes. Obviously, anyone has different psychological reasons for taking up pot smoking.


Yes I agree it's stereotyping based on archetypes. But to me it feels like these archetypes of J's and P's are usually correct (even if they don't cover everything, it only covers a tiny part, but a tiny part that to me could change how somebody feels towards weed), and certainly not silly archetypes. 
Yes, everybody has different reasons for smoking pot, but I was talking in general, which archetypes (J's and P's) would more likely prefer it.

The post you quoted was not explained well, I changed it.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

OBJECTION!
I hate everything that manipulates you in any mental way (kinda)
I don't even drink alcohol for that reason 

To say that someone lies something like that because the P/J is for me both stupid and strange.
The P in my personality type only says that Fi is the dominant function.
I don't know about you, but I don't see the connection between Fi and weed. (considering that the person we are typing is being considered ISFP)


----------



## chwoey (Mar 29, 2012)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Well... Both INFPs and ISFPs can be argumentative.
> INFPs are just more prone to be argumentative.
> 
> I didn't know that ISFP so well tho, but everyone is argumentative to a degree and about something.
> ...


Haha, first. I forget to shower sometimes and I could go a long time without showering if I didn't need to see other people. -blush-

If I would paint it would be probably an eyeball... I'm fascinated by those..


----------



## Staffan (Nov 15, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Where's the study that proves this? One of the biggest weed fanatics I know IRL from high school is an ENTJ.


First we had a discussion and you obviously became angry. Then you started commenting my posts here in an angry tone in spite that I repeatedly said I didn't want to talk to you. Then you went quiet for a while after which you commented another of my posts using a more neutral tone so I gave you the benefit of a doubt and answered - immediately you replied in an angry voice using three exclamations marks in every other question.

And now you demand that I back up a personal impression with a scientific study? People say "it seems like..." all the time here. It's understood that such a statement doesn't require proof since it's too weak. I've never seen anyone here demand proof for a personal impression - yourself included. So it seems to me that setting this exclusive standard for me is just another way for you to vent your anger on me.


----------

